# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Hungry? Nom nom.

## Mallow

We're relatively new to caring for Budgett's, and we were wondering how often we should be feeding him? He acts as if he is hungry all the time and he keeps trying to bite the glass or something. We're a little confused :\ He's not toooo big, but he's still a decent size. We gave him 10 crickets last night and he stopped eating. The night before that my roommate apparently did the same thing. And a week before that we fed him a hopper.

Thanks!

----------


## John Clare

Use the 15 minute rule - As much food as it will eat in 15 minutes.  For young and juvenile frogs I would feed every 1-2 days.  For older frogs and adults, maybe twice a week or so.

----------


## Mallow

Wonderful! Thank you so much.

----------

